
Could toxic air on planes make frequent flyers ill? - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/aug/19/sick-crew-toxic-air-planes-frequent-flyers-ill
======
xenity7
As a frequent flier I've found flying is much more stressful to my body than
one might expect. Long flights make me completely miserable, sometimes for
multiple days afterward. Plus there is social isolation and a strange sense of
detachment from being away from home and friends for so much time. I was in
denial flying was that uncomfortable for years (why would sitting in an
uncomfortable chair breathing dry air for a few hours leave me THAT
uncomfortable?

I'm skeptical of what amount to anecdotal claims about health problems from
flying. It's an unexpectedly physically stressful job which I think will tend
to make people over attribute health problems to it.

------
Gys
The article does not mention the constant noise in a plane. For me that is
also very invasive and feels very unhealthy. I always feel exhausted after a
while.

~~~
orev
I have no doubt about the noise being a problem. I always fly with either ear
plugs or noise canceling headphones, and it makes a huge difference.

Side note: noise makes food high in umami taste better, and as a result tomato
juice is one of the most popular drinks on a plane, when the same people
rarely drink it otherwise.

------
eternalvision
Any time I board a plane I get the distinct sense that the cabin air contains
toxins of some kind, as it consistently smells like exhaust air.

~~~
nikolay
Not to mention the radiation, the circadian rhythm disruption, the poor
nutrition, and the alcohol.

------
alexandercrohde
I wish they'd have mentioned that jet fuel uses leaded gasoline still. Lead
poisoning could explain some of these symptoms.

~~~
DerekL
No, jet fuel does not contain lead. Only fuel for piston-driven aircraft
contains lead.

[https://www.faa.gov/news/fact_sheets/news_story.cfm?newsId=1...](https://www.faa.gov/news/fact_sheets/news_story.cfm?newsId=14754)

“Jet aircraft and turbine-powered, propeller aircraft do not use avgas, but
instead use fuels very similar to kerosene, which does not contain a lead
additive.”

~~~
alexandercrohde
I stand corrected

